# Dessicate thyroid- when to take



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all

I was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's although my test results were all 'normal' with the exception of high thyroglobulin antibodies (589) and TPO (36).

As such I do not have any conventional symptoms and rarely feel tired despite working out each day. The only things that are consider are symptoms are poor fertility and eye problems- both of which came very recently. I'm male and 42.

I recently tried a t4 experiment for a month to see what would happen to my antibodies. My total T4 hardly changed which was unusual but my TPO rose to 50 which was alarming for me.

Since then I've decided to swap over to dessicated thyroid (thiroyd from Thailand) to see what happens. I have started on one grain and take it in the morning. It might be coincidence but I have noticed my eyes seem to be a lot better in the last week.

My question concerns the dose and when to take it. At the moment I take the entire dose in the morning and chew it up. It occurred to me that means that within a few hours I should feel the full effect (especially T3) in my body. Surely this is the wrong way to go about this as normally my body would produce T4 through out the day as opposed to one big hit.

I keep thinking it would be a better idea to split the dose in half (morning and afternoon) so that the effects are spread through the day.

I'm also a little concerned that apparently dessicated thyroid can apparently raise your antibodies unless you get the dose correct. As yet I do not have any results for the dessicated test so cannot comment but I think there are many variables that can influence antibody levels. Gluten gets mentioned all the time but cutting it out has not had any influence on me.

Does anyone have any opinions? I appreciate my situation is different to most as I'm supposedly subclinical but I think if we can work out how to control our antibodies we will stop Hashimotos!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's although my test results were all 'normal' with the exception of high thyroglobulin antibodies (589) and TPO (36).
> 
> ...


Yikes! With Mad Cow once again rearing it's ugly head, I would be afraid to take a thyroid import from Thailand. Is this porcine or bovine and can you authenticate it's source?

Are you self-medicating?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

First of all, thyroid medications are meant to be swallowed whole with water and then absorbed in the intestine. You should be taking the medication as the manufacturer recommends.

Secondly, the T3 in desiccated thyroid is generally at a higher ratio than is found in the body. The net result is suppression of T4 values. You should be aware of this, because the result is skewed lab values for T4.

Thirdly, thyroid replacement medications do not treat the antibodies--as you have found out. Antibodies will wax and wane on their own, with or without replacement medication. Approximately 5% of people with high antibodies will progress to over hypothyroidism annually--having antibodies is no guarantee that you will develop full blown disease.

If your purposes are to impact your fertility, you really should be looking at the sperm count, morphology and motility about 3 months after you have begun treatment, and see if it has had an impact.


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> Yikes! With Mad Cow once again rearing it's ugly head, I would be afraid to take a thyroid import from Thailand. Is this porcine or bovine and can you authenticate it's source?
> 
> Are you self-medicating?


I was prescribed levothyroxine 75mg but wanted to try the dessicated option as both my ft4 and ft4 were on the low side of normal. I figured that one grain should be the best way to start but it is self medicated. Will test again in another month.

These are porcine and the brand is thiroid as mentioned in stop the thyroid madness.


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

lainey said:


> First of all, thyroid medications are meant to be swallowed whole with water and then absorbed in the intestine. You should be taking the medication as the manufacturer recommends.
> 
> Secondly, the T3 in desiccated thyroid is generally at a higher ratio than is found in the body. The net result is suppression of T4 values. You should be aware of this, because the result is skewed lab values for T4.
> 
> ...


Hello Again

Will test again in a few months to see if there is any effect on my fertility. Have to have some hope!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> I was prescribed levothyroxine 75mg but wanted to try the dessicated option as both my ft4 and ft4 were on the low side of normal. I figured that one grain should be the best way to start but it is self medicated. Will test again in another month.
> 
> These are porcine and the brand is thiroid as mentioned in stop the thyroid madness.


As long as nothing untoward happens to you; I will remain comfortable w/it. LOL!!

Mrs. Worry Wart here!


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All

Another few weeks have gone by on my dessicated thyroid trial and I've got some more results to post up. Whilst it's good news that my antibodies have dropped again my TSH rose slightly and my T4 and FT4 is still low and sliding down. Of course the antibody results might just be random but next time round I'll see if there is a difference.

Results:
T4 60.5 (58-154 nmol/L)- down from 75
TSH 1.78 (0.4-4.0 mIU/L- up from 1.41
FT4 10.5 (10-22 pmol/L)- down from 12.6

FT3 4.46 (2.8 6.5 pmol/L) down from 5.4
TG ab 452 (0-40 IU/mL)- down from 576
TPO ab 48 (0-35 IU/mL)- down from 51

I've been taking one grain of dessicated thyroid which is about 60mg (5:1 ratio of T4:T3) but am concerned that my T4 and RT4 is still low. As far as I understand when you take T4/T4 it replaces your own production of it as opposed to supplementing it. If this were the case then clearly I need to increase the amount I take to raise my levels.

My plan is to up my dose to 1.5 grains and then test again in a monh unless anyone else has input on the best way to increase my T4? I appreciate you should looks at the overall picture and not just results but I would feel happier if the results looked more 'normal'.

As such I still do not have any typical symptoms other than anxiety and dry skin/eyes but there has been no change there yet.

Thanks

David


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davecon1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another few weeks have gone by on my dessicated thyroid trial and I've got some more results to post up. Whilst it's good news that my antibodies have dropped again my TSH rose slightly and my T4 and FT4 is still low and sliding down. Of course the antibody results might just be random but next time round I'll see if there is a difference.
> 
> ...


David, T4 is naturally low when taking Amour or "any" form of T3 and this should not be tampered with.

Your FT3 is "almost" at the perfect place and my experienced advice would be to go up only 1/4 and get labs in another 6 weeks to see where you are at.

4.6 is the mid-range of the range given by your lab for the FT3. So, you might want to target 4.7/4.8?

You are almost there and over shooting the mark would be a true pity.

You might be low in ferritin which could cause the anxiety and dry skin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## Davecon1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Andros

As always thanks for the quick reply. I didn't realise that was the case when taking natural dessicated thyroid although I can see why it would be the case for T3 alone.

I test again in another couple of weeks so it will be interesting to see the results and if they need to be tweaked a bit.

As for ferritin my tests came out fine. So far since being on an increased dose I haven't had too much in the way of dry skin issues but my eyes are still suffering. It has to be an allergy or hormonal.

David


----------

